# Turning part of my shed into a loft



## Shadybug Lofts

I am going to make a 4'x8' loft out of part of my shed. I have to do a lot of repairs to the shed before I can start on the loft. I had to level it and make it so some air goes under it. I have to replace the one corner, studs and all, and a lot of panels. I just finished putting a 3/4' floor in it.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

It kinda pissed me off that the 1/2" floor and 3/8" siding only last 29 years. LOL


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I am sure it will be a masterpiece when you are finished with it.


----------



## epul

Yes lots of space


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

hillfamilyloft said:


> I am sure it will be a masterpiece when you are finished with it.


 No This is going to be a no frills loft. No fancy floors or anything. I just need a place to but birds when i am waiting to see how they look for the shows. I have over 40 birds right now and that to many for my lofts. I may put a new flat roof on the shed in the spring depends on how it turns out there's a lot of rotting boards that need replaced but it will be a lot cheeper than buying a new shed. I built that shed for $500 29 years ago it would be 4 times that now. It will have a couple nest boxes, perches, door and a small aviary so they can get some sun.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Floors done


----------



## almondman

You're way too modest. Even your"no frills" is better than my best. lol


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- it's coming along really nice. Your work is always on a professional level. I'm sure you'll incorporate some new twists in this new set up. Looking forward to it. You always think it out in your head then go to it. Lots of luck my friend. - Nick


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks Nick, Im a little disapointed tonight. I was talking to my coworker yesterday about how I needed to find a door of some kind for the loft. My boss has been working at his church remodling and put some nice solid wood doors on our burn pile and told my coworker to burn them so he did before I got back from mowing. He said he thought about telling me but burned them anyway.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I have been working on the shed some, its coming along. I decided to replace all the sheeting and put a flat roof over the old one with a 1' overhang so my work will last longer.










This little roof and the top front will come off and the 1' overhang will replace it.










I have to replace this little bit of rot yet and I think the bad wood will be gone. I hope 










This will be the loft side.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The studs I am replacing I am putting the 16" apart instead of 2' like the rest of the shed.

A closer look at the rotted seal.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I got the loft door done today. Looks realy cool.


----------



## italianbird101

Doing a good job


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thnks Mell, Are you going to york Sunday?


----------



## italianbird101

Yes I'll be there, Gary. 

Mel


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary - loft section with new door does look really cool. Coming along professional as expected. Keep it up my friend.-Nick..


----------



## lg5555

*shed loft*

Looks great! Gary. Will you make a window by the door? My name is also Gary.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Greek Boy said:


> Gary - loft section with new door does look really cool. Coming along professional as expected. Keep it up my friend.-Nick..


Thanks Nick, The loft was just supposed to be thrown together to make more room but as you can see that changed. I don't think its in my dna to do something half ass. Gary


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

lg5555 said:


> Looks great! Gary. Will you make a window by the door? My name is also Gary.


Gary, Glade to talk to you. I have to get light in there some how. I have a proplem. I am just going to have a small aviary and it could go in the front of the shed but I doen't want the neighbors to be anoyed by the noise. There is not enough room on the side between he lofts so the only place it can go is beside the door and over the walkway to the gate which I don't like but will work if I put it high enough. The roof will have a large overhang so I am going to put 2 large wired vents on both ends. I will wait and see if they let enough light in. Nice talking with you. Gary


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Here is the door unit I built for the front of the shed. I scewed it togeather with two boards so I could install it as a single unit. That way everything will line up in the end. It will be two doors.


----------



## pigeon whisperer

home depot sells 2 foot or 4 foot sheet of clear plexi-glass cut whole in roof smaller than plexi glass pre drill plexi-glass and screw it to the roof..will that work for your lighting issue...not sure which way the roof faces...


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

It might but I don't like doing things like that to the roof, because its hard to do it right and you always have leak issues. The roof dosen't have enough slant to do anything like that I think. Thanks anyway.


----------



## lg5555

*shed loft*

Any updated pictures?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

No, I got one more sheet on the back but its been to cold to work on it, after today I have 7 days off work, so I should get something done. But thanks for asking.


----------



## italianbird101

Gary, Missed you at the Lebanon show. Heard you had to work.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Yea, and it was the day before hunting season and no one would work for me. Who won let me guess, Vick.


----------



## italianbird101

NO Not Victor. Richard Haas Took it all.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thats Great. Its time he stops dominating the shows and other people have some fun. He lost the last 3


----------



## italianbird101

The birds are getting better all around.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

italianbird101 said:


> The birds are getting better all around.


Yes they are, I hope to have some real good birds next year. I am in the process of figuring how to make my pairs. Lights go on this week, then I will pair them around Christmas. I have some medication to do this year before I pair them so I don't have a repeat of last year.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I finished the back of the loft today.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I had to put the hinges on the shed door on the right side so I can replace the panel on the left, then when i get that done, I will move them to the left to do the right side. Then I can install the new door, and be closer to starting the loft part.










I have to keep a door on while I work.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I got the top lap panel on the side and the back today, plus I cleaned out the little pen in preparation to put the aviary back on it. What a nice day.



















I spotted something in the next door neighbors yard, two nice pieces of plexiglass, they may make a nice window, I will have to pay him a visit.


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- by all means pay him a visit. New loft is coming along really nice. I can see those plexiglass windows on the wall now. Your friend - Nick


----------



## raftree3

You'll have to give us a panorama shot so we can see how this fits into your yard with your other loft etc.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

raftree3 said:


> You'll have to give us a panorama shot so we can see how this fits into your yard with your other loft etc.


Ok tomorrow.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I took the little roof off the front of the shed / loft today I also started working on the front, replacing the studs and the rotted out seal.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I also replaced the floor in the little breeding loft. The old one was too tight to get out easily and was hard to clean, so here's what I came up with in a hurry last night. I think it will work better this year now. Its all about making changes for the better and keeping maintenance up on the lofts here at shadybug lofts. Do that and you will have happy birds.

The old floor



















I used the old doors from the breeding loft










Door for tray removal and simple latch to keep it closed. The board that has the door on it is just sitting there so it can be removed for cleanig too.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts




----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I made two brackets to hold the aviary of the pen instead of legs This will make it easier to rake under.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

raftree3 said:


> You'll have to give us a panorama shot so we can see how this fits into your yard with your other loft etc.


Here is what you ask for.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

This kinda puts a damper on the loft building.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I got the plexiglas from the neighbor for two haircuts for his kids. My wife cuts his kids hair. This is what I came up with it. A large window with a large wire vent above it. I made it all one unit, all I have to do is insert it in the hole I build and fasten it with screws and it will be done.









The outside The top trim board will go across the window and the door.









The inside, I made it so there is no ledges for the birds to sit on.


----------



## italianbird101

Gary, Very nice job. I should have hired you to redo my coop.


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary - Excellent job as always. For a pigeon man with limited space you sure know how to make it work. Keep up the great job my friend. Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks Mel and Nick, My wife informed me that this loft is the last. I think it will be because this should give me the room I have been needing .I just hope I get it done by summer.


----------



## raftree3

I actually know two guys who built a sufficient loft for their needs to start with. Not the rest of us!!!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Greek Boy said:


> Gary - Excellent job as always. For a pigeon man with limited space you sure know how to make it work. Keep up the great job my friend. Nick..


Nick, Wait till you see the finished shed and loft, I think you will like it. My limited space is slowly running out. I talked my wife into getting me 5 gals of paint for christmas plus a bunch of stuff from the pigeon cataloges. You know that old saying, All I want for Christmas is some pigeon stuff.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I built a set of louvers for the vent, to keep rain out. I will do the same vent on the other end of the loft and put it at floor level.


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary - love your new vents. Great job as always.. Yours in sport-Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

It's about time. It's been a long winter. I got the window in today just in time for the big snow storm coming tomorrow.


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary _ your shed looks more like a loft each time you work on it. I like the way the vent and window came out. You do professional work as always. Looking forward to the finished job. Good luck sir, your friend Nick.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks Nick, I think it will let enough light in. I have to stop on the loft part and finish the shed it leaks when it rains hard. I hate roof jobs, but I have to do it before it gets hot out.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

*You got to be kidding*

Well I guess the loft building is out for today.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Cool Icicles


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I just got my aviary wire, I got it from tool king.com, through Walmart, it was 83 bucks and free shipping 1"x1/2" 16 gauge vinyl coated. 2' wide by 50' long in case anyone was wondering where to get it. I checked everywhere around my area and could not find it. I didn't want to order online because of the weight and postage until I found this place.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I got a little more work done today.


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- is your shed going to have an exhaust vent in the roof or is the vent/window the way the hot air will escape. I was wondering how often do you use the exhaust fan in the breeding loft? Is it used mainly when your cleaning the loft or does it come on when a certain temp is reached. Curious as always, your friend Nick.


----------



## flight

I am also curious about the fan. I am thinking of adding a vent fan with a thermostat when I add electric to the loft this spring.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

flight said:


> I am also curious about the fan. I am thinking of adding a vent fan with a thermostat when I add electric to the loft this spring.


I put the fan on a switch because I didn't know how to override the thermostat when I wanted to use it when I clean. I just use it when I am in there for long periods like cleaning.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I put trim around the inside of the door to keep the rain out.










I put the siding on half of the front.










I did some temporary roof work to keep the rain out until I get the overhangs done.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Trim from the outside. I will build a screen door to fit inside the door trim, and have it open to the inside with spring loaded hinges. That way when I open the door no birds will be sitting on the door and I can let the door open on nice days to let light and air in.


----------



## Skyglider

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Trim from the outside.


That impact screwdriver shown in the doorway looks like a Hitachi model. I have a Hitachi impact screwdriver and love mine. Built my son's 7' x 12' storage shed with it.

Skyglider


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Best tool I own, I could not live without it. If you use the right screws you will never strip one. My wife got me that for Christmas 2 years ago. I had a metal roof put on my house and they used one, after I saw what it could do I had to have one.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Anyone have any ideas on where and how to put an aviary on this thing. The front is out because I don't want the noise to carry to the neighbors. To the right of the door would be over the walkway some. I only want to make a 4'x2'x2' aviary. My plan is to make it out of the wire I bought, and make it so it can be removed from the wall. The reason is so I can let the birds go out there, then shut a door, remove it from the wall, and deal with the birds in the cage. I have a hard time catching birds for shows, I usually go out in the morning before light and snatch them off the roost.


----------



## GrMike

*You Got That Right*



Shadybug Lofts said:


> Best tool I own, I could not live without it. If you use the right screws you will never strip one. My wife got me that for Christmas 2 years ago. I had a metal roof put on my house and they used one, after I saw what it could do I had to have one.


I absolutely love my hitachi. But hands down, the best money I ever spent was on my paslode cordless nail gun. Its almost a nessity if you do most of your work alone like I do.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I have an air brad nailer that i use a lot for nailing strips over the wire and small stuff that nails would split the wood, feeders, and nest boxes, and things like that. I mostly screw everything now, the framing and stuff.


----------



## Skyglider

GrMike said:


> I absolutely love my hitachi. But hands down, the best money I ever spent was on my paslode cordless nail gun. Its almost a nessity if you do most of your work alone like I do.


By cordless I assume your Paslode nail gun is battery operated, not air. 


Which model did you get?
What size nails do you use? 
Can it shoot nails compatible with pressure treated lumber?
I don't have an air compressor so if I buy one it would have to be battery operated.


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- you don't have to man options for the aviary. As high as possible to the right of the door. The over hang will cover the opening and making it high will allow the walk way to still be used. Or next to the vent/window or above it. I don't kow how much room is between the shed and the breeding loft and if your putting some kind of a drop ceiling in the shed above the birds so they can't get out of reach. - Nick


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

*Idea one day Reality the next*

I made the screen door today.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

All Done


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Nick, I think it may have to go to the right of the door, if it does it will have to have a pan under it so you don't get pooped on walking the walkway. There will be a ceiling in there at 8'.


----------



## GrMike

Skyglider said:


> By cordless I assume your Paslode nail gun is battery operated, not air.
> 
> 
> Which model did you get?
> What size nails do you use?
> Can it shoot nails compatible with pressure treated lumber?
> I don't have an air compressor so if I buy one it would have to be battery operated.


Yes its battery operated. I got the 30 degree framing nailer. I usually use the 3 1/2 inch ring shank nails and all i use is pressure treated wood.


----------



## GrMike

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I have an air brad nailer that i use a lot for nailing strips over the wire and small stuff that nails would split the wood, feeders, and nest boxes, and things like that. I mostly screw everything now, the framing and stuff.


I do the same thing but I will usually tack things together with the nail gun and then add screws for more strength. 
My next investment is deffinately gonna be a brad nailer.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

GrMike said:


> I do the same thing but I will usually tack things together with the nail gun and then add screws for more strength.
> My next investment is deffinately gonna be a brad nailer.


I have a air stapler too, a must have to intall the wire. I would like to have a nailer but they cost so much. I see them all the time at yard sales, but there good money there too and I hate to take a chance and get burned. A table saw is the most used tool for saving money. You can make a 2x4, two 2x2s and save a bundle of money. A 2x4 will make a lot of strips to cover wire edges. Tip of the day, always pre drill holes to prevent spliting especially in treated wood.


----------



## GrMike

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I have a air stapler too, a must have to intall the wire. I would like to have a nailer but they cost so much. I see them all the time at yard sales, but there good money there too and I hate to take a chance and get burned. A table saw is the most used tool for saving money. You can make a 2x4, two 2x2s and save a bundle of money. A 2x4 will make a lot of strips to cover wire edges. Tip of the day, always pre drill holes to prevent spliting especially in treated wood.


Got that right buddy. Those two are deffinately on my christmas list. Im probably always gonna be too cheap to get a table saw though. But it would be nice. For the time being, if i need to make long cuts i just use a skill saw and a 2x4 clamped down for a straight edge.


----------



## GrMike

Soon as I get back on land ill try to post some pictures of my coop. Its no where near as fancy as anything I've seen on here but I'm out in the country on 3 acres and dont have to worry about any kind of home owners association or any of that bs. It's all good ole ******* engineering at my house lol. But i would say its purdy nice considering it all went up in about 9 hours or so.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

OK I will look forward to seeing it. Where you at you have to get back on land?


----------



## Skyglider

Shadybug Lofts said:


> All Done


That's a really nice screen door for a pigeon loft. Never occurred to me to insert the hardware cloth into a groove instead of fastening it on one side.

In picture #1 you plugged the screw holes. Was that to protect the screws from moisture?

In picture #2 you're nailing the frame. Is that enough to allow the hardware cloth to hold the frame square? Seems like there could be some slippage allowing the frame to sag. 

Nice job!
Skyglider


----------



## Skyglider

GrMike said:


> Yes its battery operated. I got the 30 degree framing nailer. I usually use the 3 1/2 inch ring shank nails and all i use is pressure treated wood.


Checked amazon and see the Paslode CF325 model. Is that the one you have?

Thanks,
Skyglider


----------



## GrMike

Shadybug Lofts said:


> OK I will look forward to seeing it. Where you at you have to get back on land?


I work off shore in the oil and gas industry.


----------



## Skyglider

Shadybug Lofts said:


> A table saw is the most used tool for saving money. You can make a 2x4, two 2x2s and save a bundle of money. A 2x4 will make a lot of strips to cover wire edges. Tip of the day, always pre drill holes to prevent spliting especially in treated wood.


The table saw is my most used wood cutting power tool. My jointer is also highly used to straighten wood. Also bought a metal detector since I recycle used lumber and hate it when my tools cut nails .

Shady, when you pre-drill holes, are you pre-drilling just the first piece that the screw goes through with a bit large enough for the threads not to engage it? Or pre-drilling both pieces with a smaller bit so the screw threads can engage the second piece?


----------



## GrMike

Skyglider said:


> Checked amazon and see the Paslode CF325 model. Is that the one you have?
> 
> Thanks,
> Skyglider


With out haveing mine in front of me, yeah it looks pretty close.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

GrMike said:


> I work off shore in the oil and gas industry.


Oh, OK I had a different pic in my head like you floating around a pool with a laptop on your belly. LOL


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Skyglider said:


> The table saw is my most used wood cutting power tool. My jointer is also highly used to straighten wood. Also bought a metal detector since I recycle used lumber and hate it when my tools cut nails .
> 
> Shady, when you pre-drill holes, are you pre-drilling just the first piece that the screw goes through with a bit large enough for the threads not to engage it? Or pre-drilling both pieces with a smaller bit so the screw threads can engage the second piece?


 It depends on what I am doing. The treated trim on my shed, I just pre drilled the trim board because I was going into a 2x4. You don't have to drill it the size of the screw just go about half the size of the screw, like if you would take the threads of the screw then make the bit that size. You can drill both if your doing something small, just use a small bit. When I just did my screen door I only pre drilled the side 2x3 board. I drilled it first, then I had to drill a bigger hole half way through because a 3" screw would not reach through a 2x3 sideways. Then I just cut a short piece of dowel rod to make a plug to cover the bigger hole, I put a little glue on it and pound it in. I just decided how to make that door today, but it made a real sturdy door.


----------



## GrMike

*Lmfao*



Shadybug Lofts said:


> Oh, OK I had a different pic in my head like you floating around a pool with a laptop on your belly. LOL


HILARIOUS!


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary - that screen door is designed beautifully. I like the way you made the screen wire fit into the wood. Very neat and professional as always. The aviary to the right of the door with a catch pan sounds like your best bet for it's location. Yours in sport, Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

*All Done*


----------



## GrMike

*Looks awesome*

Looking reallly good buddy. Even looks like you might have a few square corners and straight lines in there...thats a totally alien concept in any thing I build lol.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

It's called a square and level, you can get them at any hardware store at a reasonable price. LOL


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Skyglider said:


> That's a really nice screen door for a pigeon loft. Never occurred to me to insert the hardware cloth into a groove instead of fastening it on one side.
> 
> In picture #1 you plugged the screw holes. Was that to protect the screws from moisture?
> 
> In picture #2 you're nailing the frame. Is that enough to allow the hardware cloth to hold the frame square? Seems like there could be some slippage allowing the frame to sag.
> 
> Nice job!
> Skyglider


Thanks I plugged the holes because, I don't know why I plugged the holes. Just makes a more finished look I quess. The screws are all coated deck screws. I don't think they will rust for a while. 

I made the slots the right depth so the screen can't move in there, plus the slot was cut so it was snug against the wire. I had to pound it in with a rubber mallet. I nailed it because if you noticed I cut the slot to one side. The reason for this is so I had enough board to put the scews in and so the bird don't have a place to sit on the inside. The one side was thin so I nailed it so it wouldn't break away. It turned out to be a very sturdy door.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I used 2x3s for all my doors.


----------



## Skyglider

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Thanks I plugged the holes because, I don't know why I plugged the holes. Just makes a more finished look I quess. The screws are all coated deck screws. I don't think they will rust for a while.
> 
> I made the slots the right depth so the screen can't move in there, plus the slot was cut so it was snug against the wire. I had to pound it in with a rubber mallet. I nailed it because if you noticed I cut the slot to one side. The reason for this is so I had enough board to put the scews in and so the bird don't have a place to sit on the inside. The one side was thin so I nailed it so it wouldn't break away. It turned out to be a very sturdy door.


Thanks for the construction details. Always helpful to learn new techniques.

Skyglider


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Your welcome. I you need to know anything I will help you if I can.


----------



## GrMike

Shadybug Lofts said:


> It's called a square and level, you can get them at any hardware store at a reasonable price. LOL


Yeah i own several....but i prefer to keep it organic lol


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Mike Who takes care of your birds while you are away floating in the pool?


----------



## GrMike

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Mike Who takes care of your birds while you are away floating in the pool?


LOL I fill thier food and water bowls up and wish em the best of luck...........Just kidding! 
The wifey takes over while Im gone. She does a pretty good job even though she thinks Im certifiable for buying 19 pigeons the size of chickens. I think deep down she really enjoys it and the kids love em.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I started the trim, so I can get some paint on it soon. I'm thinking of putting a 2x4 around the bottom to make a more finished look. The boards I used to hold the trim in place while i fastened it give me the idea. Any thoughts?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I had to cut a notch in the board to cover the overlap. The trim boards are all treated.


----------



## GrMike

Looking really good bud. Wish I had half your skills.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Mike What kind of pigeons do you have that are the size of chickens?


----------



## GrMike

Giant runts.


----------



## GrMike

GrMike said:


> Giant runts.


Pretty excited today cuz I'm finally coming home and I've got two eggs that should be hatching in the next day or so.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

How long do you have off before you go back? I see them at the shows and they are quite large.


----------



## GrMike

They're huge! I love them. The time between jobs varies but I think I'm gonna have to go out again on the 28th.


----------



## Silver Wings

GrMike said:


> Pretty excited today cuz I'm finally coming home and I've got two eggs that should be hatching in the next day or so.


Woot! Can't wait to see pics and hear about them!


----------



## GrMike

Gotta figure out how to load pix with my damn phone first lol. But I will be sure to keep you posted.


----------



## Skyglider

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I started the trim, so I can get some paint on it soon. I'm thinking of putting a 2x4 around the bottom to make a more finished look. The boards I used to hold the trim in place while i fastened it give me the idea. Any thoughts?


I wouldn't add 2x4 trim around the bottom just for cosmetic appeal. The trim would just be one more way for water to be sandwiched and not dry quickly. The bottom finish of a 7' x 12' storage shed that I built for my son looks just like your picture and we never even think about the looks. 

Regarding painting, I did have my son put extra coats of primer and paint along the bottom edges of the plywood walls to prevent water from being sucked up into the plywood. The walls hang below the floor joists about 1/2 inch.

Nice job as always,
Skyglider


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Ya, I guess your right and on the backside it would be halfway underground. Thanks, I have 2 paint sprayers. I am thinking about spraying the large areas.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Mike download the photobucket app on your phone and it will automaticly put you pic there, then you can copy and paste them on your post.


----------



## Skyglider

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Ya, I guess your right and on the backside it would be halfway underground. Thanks, I have 2 paint sprayers. I am thinking about spraying the large areas.


I've been thinking about buying a spray gun to paint our house this summer. Have you used yours to paint your house? If so, what are your expectations of spraying compared to rolling for durability?

Thanks,
Skyglider


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

No, The last time I sprayed my house I used a brush. I got 2 new sprayers at yard sales for 5 bucks each so I couldn't turn then down. I did use one to spay the inside of my breeding loft and the slat floors and it worked ok. I'm just worried about the overspray. I will probably try a spot to see, the shed is real close to my new addition that is vinyl siding and I don't want paint on that. If I do the large areas and stay away from the windows and things it may be ok. I was thinking it would help on the doors where all that trim is.


----------



## GrMike

Good idea will do bud


----------



## Skyglider

Shadybug Lofts said:


> No, The last time I sprayed my house I used a brush. I got 2 new sprayers at yard sales for 5 bucks each so I couldn't turn then down. I did use one to spay the inside of my breeding loft and the slat floors and it worked ok. I'm just worried about the overspray. I will probably try a spot to see, the shed is real close to my new addition that is vinyl siding and I don't want paint on that. If I do the large areas and stay away from the windows and things it may be ok. I was thinking it would help on the doors where all that trim is.


Offers you couldn't refuse. Good deals for 5 bucks each.
Thanks for the followup,
Skyglider


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I worked on the front today. I had to rebuild the header for the door because it had some rot. 










Here I have it done past the door. The roof will be cut above the new wood. The top section will be removed.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Here is one of my nice saddle babies, very clean of mismarks, what I am striving for.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts




----------



## italianbird101

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Here is one of my nice saddle babies, very clean of mismarks, what I am striving for.


Very nice, good luck.


----------



## sdymacz

Looks very good, New Champion


----------



## CarloSantoro

Loft looks great . Bird is nice to


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Anyone know what color my bird is?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Originally Posted by Shadybug Lofts 
Here is one of my nice saddle babies, very clean of mismarks, what I am striving for.

In case you guys don't know. Instead of using the quote button, you can just highlight the text, then copy, then paste it to the post. That way you don't double and tripple all the pics. I just did it to my bird post above.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Here's the last 2 days progress on the shed loft.










The door unit I built last fall fit perfectly.




























I also have most of the aviary built. Pictures to come later.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

We started some landscaping today.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The base for the aviary with slide out tray.



















Working on the cage.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

My DIY project for the week. I built this from scratch. Landscaping is a big part of pigeon keeping, the nicer you make your lofts the less complaints you will get, in my opinion.


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- that is a beautiful job and a great idea for a water fall type structure. I agree 100% about landscaping being a part of keeping pigeons. The nicer your lofts and yard looks the better you represent our treasured sport. Great job as always. Your friend Nick, all the best to you and yours.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks Nick, That was a fun project to do, it really was simple to do once I got it figured out. The bird houses my dad built should go up today or tomorrow. but we have a bunch of family things going on today. The houses will be on posts like the fence, but you know I couldn't just but the boxes up there without making them fit the theme, so I put red roofs on them like the lofts. Pic to come later.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I got the bird houses up.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

And the little youngster I saw watching me plant the posts.










A little mourning dove.


----------



## italianbird101

a real nice job, I wish I had half of your talent for building.


----------



## Zippy

After looking over this whole thread I have to ask. Was this shed originally supposed to look like a western building with a facade?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Yes it was. I built it 25 years ago


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Mell How is the breeding going, any winners yet?


----------



## Zippy

> Yes it was. I built it 25 years ago


Wow, that's really cool, I always liked those buildings


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary - Excellent job landscaping your back yard. No one can complain about you and your birds. You represent the sport well. All the best, Nick.


----------



## italianbird101

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Mell How is the breeding going, any winners yet?


A slow start this year, none that will make it to a show.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Mell, I band 26 so far and sold 14 of those. I have 5 pairs on eggs now. I have 4 that I can show.


----------



## Zippy

Wow, I have just 7 banded so far with 5 pair on eggs. If the 10 eggs hatch and survive that will make 17 to choose from. I'll be lucky if 3 are showable. Out of the rest there sometimes some good traits that I will use as breeders and some I will sell. That long winter was rough with lots of loses for me.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The bad thing about it is that when you get birds late they are not old enough to do anything at the shows this year, old birds always beat them, other than a yb show. I think they should have more yb shows. That would stop the guys bringing old winners to all the shows and winning all the time. Just my opinion.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I lost 2 babies to cocks fighting in the box and tramping on them and a few eggs that weren't fertile, but that's all the losses I had so far.


----------



## Zippy

Yeah portuguese tumblers can be flighty. They get distracted and leave the nest all the time. In warm weather it's not a big deal, in cold it can kill the babies. I have new pairs that can't seem to raise anything or even stay on the nest though the incubation. It's crazy how a baby will Crawl out of a bowl in the night and be sitting 2 inches from the parent and they will let it freeze to death.


----------



## italianbird101

I had no losses, the pairs just did not want to do anything. I have 2 pairs on eggs now,


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

italianbird101 said:


> I had no losses, the pairs just did not want to do anything. I have 2 pairs on eggs now,


Don't you use lights.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I finished the aviary tonight for the new shed loft. I'm amazed what you can do with a pair of j clamp pliers and some wire.



















Instead of buying the door edging that is cheep to buy but cost an arm and leg to get it shipped here. I went to lowes and found finished trim for siding houses, it worked out better than the trim you buy for cages.










They fit tight, just cut the slots off.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I made home made latches, I saw someone make on youtube.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I eliminated the wooden bottom, due to weight and made everything out of wire to hold the tray.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Now I have to figure a way to hang it on the shed.


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- you never cease to amaze me with your building skills and excellent ideas. Another well thought out design by Shadybug Lofts. - Nick..


----------



## italianbird101

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Don't you use lights.


No, no power in loft


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

You need to run a extension cord and put the lights on and put a bulb in there for 17 hours a day, on at midnight off at 5 pm a week or so before you pair them. I only have power to one loft and run a cord to the others. Turn them off May 1 I had birds on eggs in Jan I just use one of those little house timers and then you don't have to worry about them.


----------



## italianbird101

ill have to try that next year


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I finished the trim on the back today, and the right side. Next I think I will paint the entire shed loft before I put the roof on, because it has been so long in the weather, I think I need to preserve it as soon as possible.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts




----------



## Shadybug Lofts

It's amazing what a little paint will do.


----------



## wyllm

Shadybug Lofts said:


> It's amazing what a little paint will do.


How many gallons?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

wyllm said:


> How many gallons?


I don't know, I just started. I bought 5 gals. If I have any left I need to touch up the old loft some. I used about a half gal on that one side, but I always put two coats on. I might try a paint gun to see if it is faster.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Paint gun didn't work, well it worked, but it was a pain in the ars. I used more paint on a third of the front than I did on the side with the door, and painted the inside of the door. It dosen't cover as well either, so I went back to the 4" brush and a roller. I got the intire back done and half the front. Then it got to hot and I called it a day. The back took a while because I had to paint behind the little pen. I used less than 2 gals so far. I got some vents at a yard sale Sat for $1 each to put on the far side, for ventilation on the shed.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts




----------



## almondman

Hey Shady, really great to finally put a person to all that talent. Next time, how about a facial shot?!!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Go to you tube and type in shadybug breeding loft.


----------



## wyllm

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Go to you tube and type in shadybug breeding loft.


WoW!! I'm impressed by the craftsmanship and all the details that went in there. Now if it still looks that good in a year...


----------



## almondman

Knowing the Shady tradition, it'll probably only look better. It's like an obsession with him!


----------



## Skyeking

almondman said:


> Knowing the Shady tradition, it'll probably only look better. It's like an obsession with him!


*...nice long thread, too!*


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

almondman said:


> Knowing the Shady tradition, it'll probably only look better. It's like an obsession with him!


No not an obsession, I just like doing something to the best of my ability. The loft looks like any other dirty loft most of the time, but it cleans up well just like my wife says I do. You won't find any lofts that clean easier.


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- so far it looks great and will be functional like everything you design and build. It is a perfect match with your other lofts and looks like it was made to fit in your yard. Your friend Nick.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

We have a new resident in one of the bird houses already, a little chickadee.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I finished the first coat of paint.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Things are moving along again. I finished the paint, installed an air vent on the shed side. Removed the old roof and installed new tar paper, to keep the rain off till I put the new roof on. I also installed new window and door seals.




























Oh yea a guy gets a little hungry with all that work.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Building the ladders to extend the roof line.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Everything fit together like a puzzle.


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary-I'm sure a very functional shed and loft that matches the rest of your back yard. A real beautiful job. All the best in the shows coming up. Regards to the family.Your friend - Nick.


----------



## Silver Wings

Looking great! I've really enjoyed your postings of this! Cleaver roof idea with the leaders as well. That will be added to one of my small buildings, so thank you for that!! 
I just finished building my third loft, wow the work and time! I'll see if I can post some pics in a new thread . You've been very inspirational for me.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Greek Boy said:


> Gary-I'm sure a very functional shed and loft that matches the rest of your back yard. A real beautiful job. All the best in the shows coming up. Regards to the family.Your friend - Nick.


Thanks Nick, It is coming along.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Silver Wings said:


> Looking great! I've really enjoyed your postings of this! Cleaver roof idea with the leaders as well. That will be added to one of my small buildings, so thank you for that!!
> I just finished building my third loft, wow the work and time! I'll see if I can post some pics in a new thread . You've been very inspirational for me.


Thanks silver wings . The roof was done to keep most of the weather off the siding, and it does work. I leave the top door open on my other loft year round, and no rain ever gets in there. I have so much going on all the time, it takes forever to get my lofts done, but I know if I don't finish the entire shed before I finish the loft part I will never finish it once the birds are in there. Everyone tells me they like my postings that's why I keep doing it. loft building must be slow now, if you go by the threads.


----------



## Silver Wings

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Thanks silver wings . The roof was done to keep most of the weather off the siding, and it does work. I leave the top door open on my other loft year round, and no rain ever gets in there. I have so much going on all the time, it takes forever to get my lofts done, but I know if I don't finish the entire shed before I finish the loft part I will never finish it once the birds are in there. Everyone tells me they like my postings that's why I keep doing it. loft building must be slow now, if you go by the threads.


Believe me --- Boy do I understand. I can't get over how long it has taken to do our (3rd). *Sigh*

My first two were more 'kit box' like (non walk in). This one is a walk in. Maybe you can help me out... I'm looking at doing a shingle roof... Buuuuttttt then you have those nasty looking nail ends in the over hangs (ours are about a good foot out at the least in any area). Any suggestions?? Right now we have them painted as we are not in a snowy or terribly wet period of year. Just can't figure out what to do about the roof... Metal out here is NOT a good option...

Looking for your thoughts - and other folks too.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Not sure what kind of overhangs you have, a pic would help, my overhangs are covered like this, to cover the nails.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The sheeting will go on the roof, then a trim board will go around the edge and then I cover the bottom of the overhang with the same siding I used on the sides. With the roofing I use you have to make the roof come close to the size, so the roofing comes right to the edge of the drip edge strip. You can put a small board under the drip edge to make up the difference if you are a little long, like I did on this one.


----------



## Silver Wings

Hi Shadybug,

Thanks that helps a lot! Out here we regularly have 70 -80 mph winds and higher. So we try to keep roofs as simple as possible or they just rip off and become flying hazards. (Honestly, it is very much like living in hurricane country all year round, just that ours don't tend to be cyclonic in nature).

Here's what I have completed so far. This is my 3rd loft since Feb, but my first walk in. (other two are more kit box). My thinking was to work out kinks before going 'pro' 

This loft, is 8' x 12' with a 7 ft tall roof at the back, 8ft at the front. The overhang is 18 inches all the way around (photo is deceiving on the front).


Love the scalloped roofing on yours, sure wish that would work out here.

I currently have the 3 babies hatched on the property, with 4 cocks in this loft. I thought the babies once old enough to be removed from the nest best to go with some cocks for company, and learning (eat from feeders, flapping, flying, etc) My first ever racers! Next step is to make the training cages for the traps. I don't plan on keeping many birds for this loft, just enough for about 12 -15 racing pigeons. A loft this big for that many? Yup, I was 'sold' the idea of a windbreak building to sit in the garden, haha.

One of the 'kit boxes' will house the breeders. That one I will use your 'roof ladder' idea on as it has no over hang on the sides, and I have now decided that was not smart. 

(the other kit box holds 22 whites, with my first 2 hatchlings that are 48 hours old. It sits in the pole barn in my album).


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Is that just plywood on the roof with no roofing. Wow that loft looks great, wasn't expecting that. You could do a ladder system like mine, would be real easy. I used 2x3 because they are cheaper. I put the ladder rungs 1' apart but you could go 2' to save wood. If you did that once it was all tied together it would never blow off.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

How thick is the plywood on the roof?


----------



## Silver Wings

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Is that just plywood on the roof with no roofing. Wow that loft looks great, wasn't expecting that. You could do a ladder system like mine, would be real easy. I used 2x3 because they are cheaper. I put the ladder rungs 1' apart but you could go 2' to save wood. If you did that once it was all tied together it would never blow off.


LOL REALLY REALLY wish I had seen your ladder idea before I put the roof on. The roof is actually OSB - 1/2". I put 'rolled roofing' I had laying around on the roof 2 days ago -- only a the seams, until we get through weather this week. Next week a proper felt and shingle roof will go on. But for now, the birds are dry and that's what's most important.

What I don't like and can't figure out, is just how exactly to hide those nails that will come thru and be seen on the bottom of the overhang. We worked so hard for a pretty building, I don't care to ruin the look with the nails.

So I am thinking of building (ugh!) a 2x3 ladder frame underneath it, and then put another bit of the wood siding material under that. Kinda make a 'soffit' look that matches the loft in the bottom of the overhang. Does that make sense? Clear as thick mud?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Yes, You could make a ladder and screw it to the side, nail the osb on top, put a trim board around 1" wider than your ladder to hide the sofit board edges, some drip edge and shingles and your good, with a roof that looks as good as the rest of the loft. I started putting the trim boards on mine today, got 2 sides done. I then will sheet the whole roof with new 1/2 osb right over the old osb. I will have a 1" thick roof and I am doing it to stiffin up the ladders on the sides, and because some of the old roof was rotted and has pieces in it to replace that rot. I did it last year when I replaced the shingles.


----------



## newbiebulldoger

I like your designs. even the bird houses next to the lofts are cool. Great job on everything! they look really nice.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

newbiebulldoger said:


> I like your designs. even the bird houses next to the lofts are cool. Great job on everything! they look really nice.


Thanks Newbie, I looked yesterday and there is nest started in all 3 bird houses. I put those little stick solar lights along the upper fence, real cool looking at night.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The trim board is finished on the roof and I doubled the roof trusses that were single, when I built it I doubled every other truss and when I walked on the roof it was spongy at spots so I doubled the single ones.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I got the roof on today and the tar paper.










The new shed and loft will fit right in when the red roof goes on. Thanks to my wonderful wife throwing me a 60th birthday party, I got enough Lowes gift cards to finish the roof and the loft.


----------



## italianbird101

Looking really nice.


----------



## Silver Wings

Hey Shadybug! Happy birthday!
Great looking work as always! Would your wife throw me a birthday party?? Lol. I got the screen door on my walk in loft on Saturday. Looks pretty spiffy I must say. I think the ONLY thing I've not seen from your pics and YouTube vids is a thermostat. Do you have one? I added a weather sensor to my three lofts this past week (mmm two?) ago. Great to see temps and humidity at anytime from anywhere I have a connection. Also, first I've notice, what's on the roof of YOUR house? Long line of sum tin' but looks too far from the roof line to keep the pigeons from roosting... 
Happy Birthday, let those gift cards whistle and hum at the checkout!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

italianbird101 said:


> Looking really nice.


Thanks Mell I will see you at the shows I hope.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Silver Wings said:


> Hey Shadybug! Happy birthday!
> Great looking work as always! Would your wife throw me a birthday party?? Lol. I got the screen door on my walk in loft on Saturday. Looks pretty spiffy I must say. I think the ONLY thing I've not seen from your pics and YouTube vids is a thermostat. Do you have one? I added a weather sensor to my three lofts this past week (mmm two?) ago. Great to see temps and humidity at anytime from anywhere I have a connection. Also, first I've notice, what's on the roof of YOUR house? Long line of sum tin' but looks too far from the roof line to keep the pigeons from roosting...
> Happy Birthday, let those gift cards whistle and hum at the checkout!!


Thanks, I have no thermostat. I just use a oil filled heater that has a thermostat in it, and for the fan it just turns on with a switch. The things on the roof are snow birds, they keep the snow from sliding off the roof when the metal roof heats up, and ending your life if you happen to be standing in the wrong place at the wrong time. imagine 12" of snow coming off that roof all at one time. I didn't have them on there the first winter and saw it happen.


----------



## Silver Wings

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Thanks, I have no thermostat. I just use a oil filled heater that has a thermostat in it, and for the fan it just turns on with a switch. The things on the roof are snow birds, they keep the snow from sliding off the roof when the metal roof heats up, and ending your life if you happen to be standing in the wrong place at the wrong time. imagine 12" of snow coming off that roof all at one time. I didn't have them on there the first winter and saw it happen.


Ahhhh gotcha, couldn't see them well enough to distinguish that.

Any idea how extreme your temps get inside? (Hot/cold). Where's the 'danger zone yah think?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The breeding loft is 40 degrees all winter, the rest are the same as the outside temp which was below 0 a lot of days last winter. It doesn't bother the birds much, I had 3 birds in the little open pen all winter and they were more healthy than any of the other birds.


----------



## Greek Boy

Shadybug Lofts- Happy Birthday to you Gary and many more my friend. The new roof looks great and will match perfectly when the red one goes up. Waiting to see what you do with the aviary. I'm sure you have something clever up your sleeve. All the best-Nick.


----------



## Silver Wings

Shadybug Lofts said:


> The breeding loft is 40 degrees all winter, the rest are the same as the outside temp which was below 0 a lot of days last winter. It doesn't bother the birds much, I had 3 birds in the little open pen all winter and they were more healthy than any of the other birds.


I saw the same thing here even with negative 50 (f). I think I'm more concerned about how hot it gets inside than cold.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Silver Wings said:


> I saw the same thing here even with negative 50 (f). I think I'm more concerned about how hot it gets inside than cold.


Inside which lofts? My lofts have a lot of ventilation.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Greek Boy said:


> Shadybug Lofts- Happy Birthday to you Gary and many more my friend. The new roof looks great and will match perfectly when the red one goes up. Waiting to see what you do with the aviary. I'm sure you have something clever up your sleeve. All the best-Nick.


Thanks Nick, I can't wait to get the shed roof done, kinda getting tired of working on it. Maybe it wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't so hot out. I have to put the red roofing on and then put the sheeting under the eves or sofit, after that its loft time.  The aviary will just be the one I already posted except I cut it down so it would fit above the window or above the walk where it would be higher. I have enough wire that I could make 2 and have one at each place. I won't know till it come time to install it. I have to wait till I get the sofit done so it's not in the way.


----------



## earlofwood

*Thank you for this post!*

You have some serious skills my friend! I have really enjoyed following this project as it progressed. Very impressive workmanship. Thanks for all your contributions to the pigeon hobbie! 

Dean


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks Dean, I like to share what I have learned in hopes that some others will share their ideas too. I can't wait to get started on the loft part. I am tired of the shed repairs. I also have to finish soon because I need the space. Once I get to the inside I might pull some all nighters to get done. I wory about noise with the neighbors so close, I don't want to piss them off, if you know what I mean. My wife said I am crazy for posting every thing I build, but a lot of people keep posting and pm me that they like to see it so I continue to do it. I told her their my supper fans. LOL


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I got a little work done on the soffit.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

All done, Just have to seal and paint.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts




----------



## earlofwood

From Shadybug "I like to share what I have learned in hopes that some others will share their ideas too."

I am working on a kit box for rollers. I am inspired to take a few pictures and share what I've done. Like I say, I wish I had your skills, but I will share what I have.
Dean


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I would like to see it. I wish everyone would post there projects. It gives us something to look at and talk about, if not it can get realy boring around hear.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

All sealed up and ready to paint. Always seal before paint, it makes an incredible difference in the finished product. It makes everything flow together and look like its one piece.


----------



## Av8torcrj

*Shed ideas*

Hi folks. I honestly haven't read this entire thread but the title caught my eye. I thought I'd share my recent additions to pigeon housing. The first is a vinyl shed from lowes that was on sale and I was given an additional 10% off due to an open box. It's a lifetime products model 60015 essentially 7x7. It has a widow, multiple skylights and several vents. I have found it to be a quick, fairly easy, and affordable option. It sits in afternoon shade. I built it myself with only a little help on the roof in about 3 days. There is a secondary wire wall inside the doors so they can be left open. It's surprisingly sturdy, washable, and won't rot like wood. I have around $800 in it including the plywood foundation. Second is my new kit box. I have around $300 in it and built it myself in again around 3 days. I'm no carpenter but I'm happy with the results. I sorta just made it up as I went along. By the way, concerning trap entrances, I considered buying pre built traps from various suppliers but with shipping they were quite pricey. I ordered the parts from NEPS with free shipping and it was very easy to build. Two traps for around $24.


----------



## Av8torcrj

*Pic 2*

I can't seem to upload multiple pictures on one post


----------



## Av8torcrj

*Kit box*

Kit box pictures


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Nice Loft. I thought of that when I was starting out but decided against a plastic shed, for only one reason, I thought it would be to hard to fasten things to the inside, and if I had to build a frame in there I might as well just build a wooden building.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Av8torcrj said:


> Kit box pictures


Real nice kit box you have there.


----------



## cire345

hay Av8torcrj very nice kit box 
can you post some pic of the inside of your kit box
thank Eric


----------



## Av8torcrj

*Kit box build pics*

Hi Eric. It's getting dark here but these are a few pictures taken during the build. Surgical suite white probably wasn't the best choice for an interior color but it is what was on hand and it looked good for about 30 seconds after the birds moved in.


----------



## Av8torcrj

*Kit box build*

I like this idea for some of the 4x4 scraps.


----------



## Av8torcrj

*Kit box build*

The box is perfectly square, 2 pieces of siding cut in half. A wire roof inside for ventilation and snake prevention.


----------



## Av8torcrj

*Kit box construction*

Outside during construction


----------



## cire345

very nice thanks for the pic
Eric


----------



## Av8torcrj

*Kit box*

An afterthought attachment for trap training.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

That looks nice.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

This is the new addition to our family, our new loft guard dog.


----------



## italianbird101

Looks like will make a great guard dog.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I don't no Mell, he's only 3.5 lbs. The only way he could guard now is if the hawks took him instead of the pigeons. LOL


----------



## almondman

Seems to be asking" what're you lookin at?" NICE


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Paint is finally all done.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I started the inside loft today.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I got the wall and ceiling in.


----------



## ceee0237

looks good but OSB sheets are toxic and u shouldn't use them on interior walls.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

ceee0237 said:


> looks good but OSB sheets are toxic and u shouldn't use them on interior walls.


If this is true then there are a few million lofts that are toxic. Then all the lofts built with OSB outer walls and do not have any inside walls would be toxic. Do you realize how many lofts that is. How would it be toxic, it's just wood chips glued together with exterior glue. What about all the homes that are built with it.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Googled it.
Formaldehyde Regulations and Structural Wood Products
Structural wood products such as plywood and oriented strand board (OSB) are manufactured to meet stringent product standards, including Voluntary Product Standard PS 1-07 for Structural Plywood and Voluntary Product Standard PS 2, Performance Standard for Wood-Based Structural-Use Panels. Because wood products produced under these standards are designed for construction applications governed by building codes, they are manufactured only with moisture-resistant adhesives that meet Exterior or Exposure 1 bond classifications. These adhesives, phenol formaldehyde and diphenylmethane diisocyanate (MDI), are chemically reacted into stable bonds during pressing. The final products have such low formaldehyde emission levels that they easily meet or are exempt from the world’s leading formaldehyde emission standards and regulations:


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Shed part of the loft is finally done, almost one year to finish but I'm a patient man and it always pays off in the end. Early planning pays off too, 8 sheets with no cuts and it fit perfectly. I love that ondura roofing.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Nice weekend. Finished the loft on Sat and won the pigeon show on Sun.


----------



## italianbird101

Congrats Garry


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

italianbird101 said:


> Congrats Garry


Thanks Mell


----------



## earlofwood

Very nice job with the loft/shed! Thanks for sharing your progress. And congratulations on the show!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

earlofwood said:


> Very nice job with the loft/shed! Thanks for sharing your progress. And congratulations on the show!


Thanks earlofwood


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- the loft came out great and matches perfectly. I'm glad you had a very satisfying weekend. You deserve it cause your always building a well designed loft and always improving. All the best to you and yours. Your friend Nick


----------



## CarloSantoro

Coop turned out nice . Congrats on the winning bird, you have the nicests saddles ... i enjoy following your threads .


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Greek Boy said:


> Gary- the loft came out great and matches perfectly. I'm glad you had a very satisfying weekend. You deserve it cause your always building a well designed loft and always improving. All the best to you and yours. Your friend Nick


Thanks Nick, Now it's time to get the loft part done and bring this project to an end before I go broke. LOL


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

CarloSantoro said:


> Coop turned out nice . Congrats on the winning bird, you have the nicests saddles ... i enjoy following your threads .


Thanks Carlo, I do enjoy posting what I do. This will be the last loft, orders from the wife, but I got that same order 2 lofts ago. I am out of land to put them on so I'm done. I have enough now for my needs


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I checked on the diamond metal floor today and it is affordable. Anyone here have these floors and do you like them, also do you paint them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I got the opening in today for the aviary.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I got the floor structure done to hold the expanded metal floor. I get them cut tomorrow.










Center boards can be removed for cleaning.


----------



## pigeon manic 12

how many pigeons could you fit in there


----------



## earlofwood

*Grating Floor*



Shadybug Lofts said:


> I checked on the diamond metal floor today and it is affordable. Anyone here have these floors and do you like them, also do you paint them? Thanks in advance.


I'm not sure what you are referring to, is this the diamond plate? If it is galvanized, you won't need to paint it. Otherwise, if you are in a damp climate, I would recommend it. I have galvanized metal grating (heavy catwalk grating) in one of my lofts and I love it! All the stuff falls through so I can just rake it from underneath the loft. The birds are OK with the larger openings too.


----------



## raftree3

If you get regular expanded metal, it's not too expensive but it's pretty sharp. You can get flattened for a few more bucks. It's going to rust right away if you think that's a problem.


----------



## Zippy

How are you showing birds? Mine all look like plucked chickens.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Zippy said:


> How are you showing birds? Mine all look like plucked chickens.


That bird already give me 5 rounds of babies and still won the show. If I keep them on the nest they don't moult. Thats what I am doing here, I am making this loft a darkening loft, to see if I can use that system for my show birds. I will have to do a lot of experimenting i'm sure.


----------



## Zippy

Nice!.......


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

raftree3 said:


> If you get regular expanded metal, it's not too expensive but it's pretty sharp. You can get flattened for a few more bucks. It's going to rust right away if you think that's a problem.


I'm getting the flat diamond expanded metal, its only 60 bucks cut for what I need. I just can't bring myself to do the litter system like I was planning. If I prep and prime and paint it with rustolium paint do you think that would work? I just don't want my white birds to get rust stains. I know it may have to be repainted every so often.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

pigeon manic 12 said:


> how many pigeons could you fit in there


I will only keep maybe 12 in there. Just the young birds to moult them out and if the dark system doesn't work I am making it so I can do a few changes and use it for a regular loft.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Zippy said:


> Nice!.......


That bird won 3 champion titles and on reserve, a 5th and 7th overall at 2 shows with over 250 to 300 birds.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The floor is a done deal.


----------



## raftree3

Looks nice. If you could find somebody to do it, powder coat would work good I'd bet.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I have been researching all night. I think I will spray them with rustoleum bed linner paint. It's like the stuff they use for the spray on bed linners but it comes in a spray can, or you can get it and brush it on. That stuff has a lot of sharp edges from being pressed out. I will have to do some grinding and filling to make it safe for the birds. I want the plastic coating for the winter so it will be warmer on the birds feet. they will be spending a lot of time on the floor if I do the dark system and pull flights. By the way, why do the birds retain the flights on the dark system, when you are simulating the winter why don't they just finish moulting the flights


----------



## outcold00

Why are you not using your wooden slate floor idea?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

outcold00 said:


> Why are you not using your wooden slate floor idea?


I have been working on this project for over a year. I am tired, and just don't want to build them. I also like to try new things. When I am done you will see this loft will be a little different than most lofts. I am very close to the finish line so no more pic till it's done.


----------



## skyrider

*YB bird loft*

Did you take pictures on the Yb loft that is on the opposite side of your property?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The red rose loft?


----------



## Flapdoodle

I really like your floor setup. What gauge is the expanded metal, do you know what size openings it has? What is the spacing on the 2x4s? When you walk on it does it sag? I am trying to get some loft improvements done this fall and wish I had your skills.


----------



## Flapdoodle

Sorry for all the questions. Did you draw up some plans, including the door dimensions, roof overhang, etc... or is it all in your head? If you had plans would you mind sharing?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Flapdoodle said:


> I really like your floor setup. What gauge is the expanded metal, do you know what size openings it has? What is the spacing on the 2x4s? When you walk on it does it sag? I am trying to get some loft improvements done this fall and wish I had your skills.


I'm not sure about the holes. I'm not home now but there about 1 1/4" x 3/4". The 2x4 spacing is 2'. I weigh 196 and they move a little when I walk on them but not enough to worry about, each piece 40" wide x 48". The 2x4 are close enough to walk on. I did a test paint job and it looks good. I am painting it with rustoleum bare metal primer, then I will put on rustoleum truck bed liner paint, the brush on type. I will put it on with a roller. The only thing is the metal has very sharp edges in the holes, enough that it will rip your hands up if you don't wear gloves. I took a large round file and put it in my cordless drill and went inside every hole to deburr them it worked great but is taking a while to do, I also took a hand grinder and did the edges. now you can handle them with your bare hands, with no problems.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Flapdoodle said:


> Sorry for all the questions. Did you draw up some plans, including the door dimensions, roof overhang, etc... or is it all in your head? If you had plans would you mind sharing?


Sorry, I don't have any plans for any of my lofts. I just start building and go from there. When I start I have no idea what I will end up with. I have ideas in my head as I go and try to put them in at the right time. It took me a year to build each loft so there was time to think about things as I went along. Don't worry about asking questions. You can ask me anything and I will try to help if I can. I sit here at work with nothing to do for 6 out of 8 hrs most nights.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

skyrider said:


> Did you take pictures on the Yb loft that is on the opposite side of your property?


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/shadybug-loft-back-43512.html

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/shadybug-lofts-add-ons-43707.html

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/shadybug-loft-43511.html


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I got the slide door done. I have a few finishing touches yet. The door is plexiglass painted black, for darkening the loft. The plexiglass is from a old big screen tv they have 2 pieces for the screen, one clear and one tinted.










I used a $3 driveway marker for the pull arm.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I got the lower vent done.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The opening with dividers that are inserted at a angle so to keep out blowing rain and snow since the aviary faces north.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I put a cover over the slide rails so birds can't perch on them.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Still grinding the floor.


----------



## Greek Boy

Shadybug Loft- Great job all around as always. Good idea on the windows with the angles and sliding opening. Excellent design. - Yours in sport, Nick.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks Nick, It's almost done. I got one of the floor pieces done with the truck bed liner paint, I put 2 coats of primer, then 2 coats of liner paint and it looks great and should hold up well. It's supose to not chip. I did a sample piece and I hit it with a metal wrench and it didn't chip. The aviery is sitting there ready to go up when I get the time. The floor is taking forever with the grinding, but the birds would have cut thier feet without doing it. Now I can run my fingers and hands all over the floor and it's all smooth. Perches and dividers go up next. The trip I spoke of is next weekend so I won't get much done then.


----------



## Flapdoodle

Gary your loft building skills and detail work are amazing. Could you come help me with my loft projects? I will bbq some ribs or something. I guess it would be a bugger of a commute.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Flapdoodle said:


> Gary your loft building skills and detail work are amazing. Could you come help me with my loft projects? I will bbq some ribs or something. I guess it would be a bugger of a commute.


Where would the commute be to? Do you know how many times I get asked that each day. LOL I wish I could help everyone and I try to from a far by posting everything I do. The funny thing is, I'm not a carpenter. I'm the same as most of you out there.


----------



## Flapdoodle

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Where would the commute be to? Do you know how many times I get asked that each day. LOL I wish I could help everyone and I try to from a far by posting everything I do. The funny thing is, I'm not a carpenter. I'm the same as most of you out there.


West coast... I added my location in the control panel. It is a great help seeing all of your handy work. I always like seeing other lofts, the super nice and the hole in walls. You can learn something from everyone. Thanks again for all your posts!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I got the perch set up done. A little different, little modern, but it should work well. I wanted a perch that you didn't have to clean and large enough that they could lay down on. I wanted to divide them so there was no fighting or jumping to another perch and knocking that bird off it's perch. It should also be easier to catch the birds with the dividers. The birds can see each other so they don't feel trapped on the perch and the air flows freely through the loft. The perches are all the same height so there will be no fighting for the higher perches. I took into consideration all the things I have problems with in the other lofts and hopefully fixed them here. What do you all think?


----------



## italianbird101

Very nice Gary


----------



## Greek Boy

Shadybug - If the perches are all at one height doesn't that waste alot of wall space that could be used for other perches? It also limits the amount of birds that can be housed. The perch design is good in theory once the birds get use to them. I'm curious how the birds will take to them. Your friend- Nick


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Nick, What you say is all true. The perch set up is to limit the no of birds I put in there for a reason. You know by now every thing I do has a reason behind it. LOL If it works or not is another story. At this time it's going to be a darkening loft. I want to keep the no of birds to 10. I plan to pull flights, if that happens they will be on the floor most of the time. If their on the floor when I darken it they will stay there till morning. I did a test perch in the other loft for a couple months now and there was always a bird on it at night. and it is as clean now as it was when I installed it. I have found out over the years that birds will perch on anything that sticks out from the wall. I had a bird in the other loft that sits on a 1/2 inch ledge, one foot on the ledge and one foot on the wall. leaving this morning on the trip.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The finished aviary.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts




----------



## LUCKYT

Maybe I missed something, but your Perches would not be good around here in the Winter. I like my birds to be able to rest on thick wood, I prefer a 2X4 thickness. Just an observation. They would be great in nice Weather!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Their coated with plastic. I guess that would make a difference. I just notice they stand on metal aviary's all winter long and it doesn't seam to bother them. I guess time will tell if it's to cold if it is then I will just run a water pipe heat tape through them, then they will be heated perches, another first by shady bug lofts. LOL


----------



## LUCKYT

Sorry, still not cool. Plastic coated would mean little at 0 degrees.
Heating them would be impractical.
I think it is worth a try but I do believe it would stress the Hell out of them, come Jan. or so.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I disagree but we will see. I can always put a heater in there like I do the other lofts if I see their not working. If I put a heater in then the heat would radiate up through the perches and be better than any solid perch without a heater. I don't wory about things like that because you can change things that don't work. I just do what I have to to make it work. Don't wory my birds don't suffer or have any stress, they get better care than people give their dogs and cats. We spare no expense on our animals. Last year we spent $1,700 to keep our equana alive so what does that tell you.


----------



## Flapdoodle

These guys are perched on ice coated, plastic coated metal wire. I think Shady's will be OK.


----------



## Flapdoodle

Again, Love all the great ideas you have posted. Thinking outside the box.

I have a couple questions about the sliding door. What is a driveway marker? Is the slider track just groves in the top and bottom wood? How much friction is there? Thinking about my small loft project. Do you think you could have one entrance out onto a landing board. Then inside the loft have a sliding door, three sections on the door, one a two stall drop trap, one solid, one dowels or wire for ventilation. Basically you could pull the door into an open position to let out the birds, then slide the door to the trap, or ventilation section. Does that make sense? Do you think the sliding door would be too heavy, too much friction to slide easily? Could it work?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks flap for the pic, I had two cock birds in that open pen last winter, although there is some 2 x 2 wooden perches in there, there is also two coated wire platforms for them to stand on. To make a point those two birds ended up being the heathiest and nicest birds I owned in the spring. Pigeons are hardier than you think. Now to answer your questions. The sliding door is sliding in a grove. The door is a piece of plexiglass and it slide smoothly on the wood, now the trick is to have the ends open this way when the birds poop in the groove it gets pushed out and falls on the floor. There are grooves in the top too. I have this door in my first loft for a lot of years and is working well now, at first I had ends on the door frame and I had to keep scrapping out the groove with a tool I made, Then I got the bright idea to remove the ends and a year long problem was solved. The side pieces on the plexiglass are shorter so only the glass goes in the grove. If you have your different openings far enough apart you could slide the same door over each one. You could have a opening on the left then a space for the door to be in the middle and the other opening on the right. then you could slide it back and forth as needed. A drive way marker is a fiberglass or plastic rod you get at lowes to stick in the ground at the edge of you drive or at a calvert to mark it, they glow at night, only a couple dollars, in my old loft I used the rods you use for a chimney brush but they are 7 dollars and are shorter so it takes two. I used a plywood door in the breeding loft and I don't like it as well because it swells when it's damp out and is hard to push. I plan to change it to plexiglass someday. Hope this helps. Gary


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary- The aviary came out as I expected, perfect and with as little maintenance as usual. The only thing I would say is to bad it couldn't be larger but you explained the room was lmited and this loft would house only a choosen few. Once again it came out beautiful and well designed. Yours in sport - Nick.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Nick, I guess It came down to a small aviary or no loft at all. They will only be in there for the month or so it takes them to moult, then I will move them back to the loft they were born in, to make room for the next round. This is all experimental at the moment.


----------



## LUCKYT

Flapdoodle said:


> These guys are perched on ice coated, plastic coated metal wire. I think Shady's will be OK.


LOL.... I can Guarantee you they are not roosting there at Night.


----------



## lg5555

*Loft*

I enjoyed watching your loft progress as you were building it. I wish I was able to have pigeons in my area. But the town and neighbors wouldnt approve. I like the way you made everything low maintaince and easy to clean. Perhaps ypu can coat the walls with polyurethane to make them waterproof. Then droppings can be easily hosed off. Also named Gary


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I did think I would paint them but I think on this one I am going to try it without. It won't be long till their covered with pigeon dust and that will turn the dropping away. Nice Name


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

LUCKYT said:


> LOL.... I can Guarantee you they are not roosting there at Night.


If they don't like cold steal why are there so many pigeons living under almost every steal overpass that I have ever seen. Just wondering.


----------



## LUCKYT

MOST.... are under Bridges on the concrete part, the few that live on the Girders have NO choice....Concrete is natural for a "Barbary Dove" I.E. it imitates the natural Coastal Rock faces they are Native to.
Cold is conducted very differently in Iron compared to Stone/Concrete.
I am not trying to be a Pain, but this is a subject I have paid attention to for over 50 Years. I spent my Grade School years collecting Squeeks from under Bridges in Oak Park, Illinois. If Concrete was available on a Bridge they always used it over sitting on Metal... they might NEST on Iron, but that insulates them and their Young for the Cold conducted by .the Metal


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Can a birds feet stick to a cold metal perch?


----------



## Flapdoodle

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Can a birds feet stick to a cold metal perch?


Maybe right after a bath if their feet were wet.

No sweat glands on their skin, really is is not skin, more like scales. Nothing to freeze to the metal. 

No sweat glands, no moisture, no freezing. Really very little to freeze mostly bone and tendons. Neighbor shot a turkey, hung the feet up in a barn, months later could pull the tendons and the feet would open and close. There was not really any meat or fat to go rancid just a little blood that dried, mostly bone and tendon. 

Think ducks and geese in freezing water, penguins standing for months directly on ice. Your birds will be fine.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I know they will. I'm a taxidermist so I can tell you what a turkeys feet look like on the inside and your right there's no meat, all tendons and bone on the inside and scales on the outside.


----------



## LUCKYT

Good Luck.


----------



## LUCKYT

Sorry I have to say it. The Circulatory System in Waterfowl and Penguins is very Different then in a Pigeon. Bird Biology 101.
I never thought their feet would Freeze. JUST that it would be very stressful on your Birds due to Body heat loss, since air would "surround" with nothing to help insulate them from the Cold.
And being an old Waterfowl Breeder I can tell you a Ducks circulatory has Evolved to compensate for standing on Ice. not to mention when they are in the water it is above freezing. 
Yes their feet can freeze. but it is more of a stress issue i was referring too.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The idea was to have a perch that you don't have to clean. I have had one in the breeding loft for 4 or 5 months now and I never have to touch it when I clean the other wooden perches so I think I will stick with my design and maybe some day it will be the norm for perches. Maybe everyone will have them, It's happened before with my designs.
If they get cold I can always ask my wife to sew me up some little cloth cozys to put over them in the winter. or just heat the loft, and let that heat radiate up through the perches and keep them nice and warm.


----------



## LUCKYT

LOL... Ignorance is Bliss.
GEEEE ...what have the Temps been for the last 4 or 5 Months?
You would rather have it clean than avoid STRESS on Performance Birds?

Any body that has kept pigeons for more than a few years has thought of the Wire Perch.
GREAT for cleaning but uncomfortable for them to sit on. uncomfortable = STRESS. 
Not to mention, that wire, plastic coated or NOT is very wearing on Flight feathers. 
Since you keep pushing my button, the Pan on your settling cage will do nothing but attract Flies.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

The pan is to keep the **** off my head when I walk on the walk under there. Not worried about a couple flies the pan can be easily slipped out and cleaned daily if need be and there will be a drain to drain the rain water out, and were done here.


----------



## Silver Wings

Gary, well done! Impressed as always. Love watching your latest loft come together and the gift cards disapate. I love your forward thinking!

As a side note (LuckyT) as a Montanan who sees weather like (almost) no other - I don't see a problem with this set up (and those of us who 'know' Gary from this forum know he will tinker til it's right if something shows up. He takes excellent care of all family members - I include pigeons in this circle). 

My birds came in in NEGATIVE 50* F -Plus- windchill taking it to NEG 62* making us literally the coldest spot on Earth. Further we were in Blizzard conditions. 

'Billy Bad Ass' is a highly regarded athlete, and one of my most beautiful birds with unbelievable muscle! He was only a month old upon his arrival, and 1 of 3 birds all arriving that day (the other 2 ever slightly older). They are my best, healthiest, strongest birds. You aren't giving them (pigeons) enough credit - this from someone who babies her birds even and probably a bit much. That was my 1st delivery of birds. I'm now up to 46+ birds - many born here.

My racers have a wire aviary floor 8 ft long. They can pick to lay on wire, wood, or even wood perches wide enough to lay on (2x4s). You'll most often find them preferring the wire - note we don't get that warm any month in the Rockies. They have zero feather issues and are simply stunning - and fast.

Just an FYI from another keeper/fancier. Granted, not everything works for everyone. But we don't seem to have any issues, we're flourishing no less!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks Silver Wings for that comment. Some people will argue till the cows come home. I know everything I do may not work out, none of my lofts look like they did when they were first built. Cleaning a loft is the worse job you can have keeping pigeons and the less cleaning I have to do the better because I just don't have the time or energy any more. It really doesn't get that cold here. Last year was the coldest in many years. It mostly stays in the teens here and only a couple snows a year.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I got the second piece of the floor primed I hope to get the liner paint on tonight.


----------



## dinayATM

very nice work


----------



## Flapdoodle

Shadybug Lofts said:


> The finished aviary.


How is your aviary attached to the loft? Can it be removed. Is id rigid enough without a frame. For the small starter loft project I am working on I think I am going to end up with something similar like one of the pictures posted in that thread. Do you think the plastic coating makes it a little more rigid? Could you post a little more detail of how you attached it? Thanks in advance... and thanks for the Red Rose plans!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Your welcome. The aviary has a wire back with the square hole cut out. I had to put the 2/3" frame on the wall so it would be out even with the shed trim if not the pan would not pull out. Its held there with the two square boards at the top and down the sides of the hole. Their just screwed on the inside of the aviary to hold it in place. and there is another board under the bottom for the back edge to sit on, that is taking all the weight, the top boards are only keeping it against the wall.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

If you don't want to put a back on it, you could make a wooden frame to fit inside your wire and then screw that to the wall and staple the wire to the sides of the frame.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Keeping in the tradition of the red rose loft and my color scheme I repaired our old flip top bird feeder that my father built years ago and added a few suet feeders.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I installed a feed door from the shed side, also can be used to catch the birds. I can just put a basket there and heard them in.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts




----------



## pigeonjim

Shadybug Gary, for some reason I have stayed away from your post. You are a busy feller!!! I just sat and read all 21 pages and enjoyed everything including the bickering!! Hee!! You have some great ideas, and you have solved a few for me that I am looking forward to working on. The floor interests me, and the deer don't seem to be arguing about them either!! Just wanted to say thanks. Jim


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

pigeonjim said:


> Shadybug Gary, for some reason I have stayed away from your post. You are a busy feller!!! I just sat and read all 21 pages and enjoyed everything including the bickering!! Hee!! You have some great ideas, and you have solved a few for me that I am looking forward to working on. The floor interests me, and the deer don't seem to be arguing about them either!! Just wanted to say thanks. Jim


Thanks Jim, I'm glad you enjoyed the post, that is why I do it to help others. The deer just seem to stand there and watch me. LOL They are the reason I can build the things I do, but having a second job since I graduated high school is isn't easy. Gary


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Finally the floor is done and in place, now on to finishing the wiring and the pan drain on the aviary, then a window screen of some kind for darkening and it will be complete.


----------



## Greek Boy

Shadybug Lofts - Your entire new loft looks really great and with a very impressive floor. I'm sure it will save you alot of time when it comes to cleaning. The darkening system should give your birds a complete moult so you can enter the shows with perfect feathered birds. I know you will be among the best when it comes to competing in the shows. Wishing you the best with all you do. Your friend Nick.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Working on the electric.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I love Google. I know very little about electric work. I had to wire 2 plugs and a plug and light in the same box, so I Goggled it. A diagram came up and here it is done, worked perfectly. I put the timer in the shed side for easy access.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I finished the pan drain for the aviary today. I have to find some way to close off the window and this build will be finished.


----------



## pigeonjim

Gary, Very cool! I can't wait to see the video of you potty training them!! Hee!! What is that on the back of your wheeler, looks like a tiller? Smart to put the timer in a spot with no dust. They sell protective covers for the ceiling light. I have the same setup in my safe room as I walk in, I had a bird get in once while feeding and flew into the fluorescent bulb. Made one heck of a mess, besides trying to clean it all up b4 they used the pieces for grit! Found out my safe room was not so safe!! lol Fun to watch your imagination at work. Jim


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

pigeonjim said:


> Gary, Very cool! I can't wait to see the video of you potty training them!! Hee!! What is that on the back of your wheeler, looks like a tiller? Smart to put the timer in a spot with no dust. They sell protective covers for the ceiling light. I have the same setup in my safe room as I walk in, I had a bird get in once while feeding and flew into the fluorescent bulb. Made one heck of a mess, besides trying to clean it all up b4 they used the pieces for grit! Found out my safe room was not so safe!! lol Fun to watch your imagination at work. Jim


I make wire covers for the lamps, just havent got around to it yet I don't plan on using the loft till next years young birds are weined. The wheeler you are talking about doesn't exist, I wish it did. LOL That's my snow blower. 
I do not plan to potty train but I do have a patent on piggy diapers. LOL What a safe room, a room where you don't get poop on your head?


----------



## pigeonjim

Shadybug Lofts said:


> I make wire covers for the lamps, just havent got around to it yet I don't plan on using the loft till next years young birds are weined. The wheeler you are talking about doesn't exist, I wish it did. LOL That's my snow blower.
> I do not plan to potty train but I do have a patent on piggy diapers. LOL What a safe room, a room where you don't get poop on your head?


I have a 4'x6' entry room that I call the safe room into my loft that I keep supplies and such in as you enter my loft. If I have a visitor (6 grankids), If they are not quick on the door no birds can accidentally get outside by mistake. I have never lost a breeder that was from another loft. I am a little like you, always looking for a safer easier setup. As I get greyer I don't notice the poop in my hair as much! Hee!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

OK, I guess I have a safe room in my breeding loft, I call it hallway. If you are a little like me, we will have to start calling you names like everyone calls me. Brilliant, Awesome and a genius. LOL


----------



## Wayne Johnson

Hi Gary,
What are the dimensions on the wire perches?
Wayne 
formerly Aquayne


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Wayne They are 8" long and 5" wide.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I painted the drain pipe so it would blend in more and installed a light cover.


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary - Well done and smart move. Your loft is coming along really great.
Yours in sport - Nick.


----------



## pigeonjim

Very nice. I like the perches, might give that a try, did you find the material at lowes or depot? I might have missed it, but do you use heaters on the water drinkers?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

pigeonjim said:


> Very nice. I like the perches, might give that a try, did you find the material at lowes or depot? I might have missed it, but do you use heaters on the water drinkers?


I got the wire on line. but it came through WalMart. Here is a link to my heater thread I used these for several years now and they work fine. 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/how-to-make-a-cheap-heater-71087.html


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Greek Boy said:


> Gary - Well done and smart move. Your loft is coming along really great.
> Yours in sport - Nick.


Nick, All I have to do yet is figure out how to close off the window, to darken the loft from the outside. I guess I will build a door or something, it has to be quick and easy to close and open every day. This cold snap came to early. It is supose to warm up Sunday. Then I will have a small window to get it finished and not freeze my butt off.


----------



## pigeonjim

pigeonjim said:


> Very nice. I like the perches, might give that a try, did you find the material at lowes or depot? I might have missed it, but do you use heaters on the water drinkers?


I had forgotten that was you!! hee!! I already used your Idea on the drinkers. I just answered the old heater post you had when I realized it.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Did any of you guys and gals get anything for your lofts for Christmas? I got a sliding compound miter saw and a rockwell bladerunner table saw. I think my wife is secretly telling me it's time to build another loft. What do you think?


----------



## wyllm

Wow!! I got a sliding, comppound miter saw too! Course I bugged Santa for months and sent her pictures of the exact one I wanted.


----------



## LUCKYT

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Did any of you guys and gals get anything for your lofts for Christmas? I got a sliding compound miter saw and a rockwell bladerunner table saw. I think my wife is secretly telling me it's time to build another loft. What do you think?


 My old woman would say "Fill the other one first" THEN build a new one" LOL


----------



## Greek Boy

Gary= build another loft? I don't see where. Even if she allowed it you would have to build up like maybe a second story added to your new shed conversion. Hey that's not a bad idea. If anyone could do it your the man. You have the skills and now all the tools. All the best for the New Year to you and yours. Yours in sport, your friend Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Thanks Nick, No more lofts. I guess I will find something else to do with the saws. I could have used this sliding arm chop saw a few times building the other lofts. I didn't need any more building materials from santa so I went with saws. Hope you had a nice Christmas and New Years. Gary


----------



## Greek Boy

I have heard no more lofts before, but somehow a fancier always needs more room. Although I admit you seem to have all you need. Saws and all other tools never go to waste, one always finds use for them when you own a home and know how to use them. All the best for the holidays for you and yours. - Nick..


----------



## pigeonjim

I got a white/grey beanie to replace my black one that I wear in the winter to feed. Poop will blend in better! lol If you need help building another loft, let me know and I will meet ya at my house to get started!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I just finished a remodel on my chop saw stand to accommodate both my new saws so I thought I would share.


















I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts




----------



## Greek Boy

Great idea to have both saws on one stand. Very clever indeed. I know you will put them both to good use. Yours in sport - Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Yea Nick,, I used it alot already remodling the pigeon room into a laundry room for the wife. I also put new wheels on the bottom to make it roll on the concrete better. I still haven't got the birds paired yet, just tuned the lights on in the hen loft yesterday.


----------

